# My Aire Gallery updated with 3 additions



## Techno100

http://techno.smugmug.com/Travel

Questions welcomed


----------



## ched999uk

Location?


----------



## Techno100

I assume you mean the example pictured?
That is St cast le Guildo
Hover over picture no.1 for text
http://techno.smugmug.com/Travel/St-Cast-Le-Guildo/18415075_n4Xsqc#1419742304_VJBs3jH

http://www.saintcastleguildo.fr/en.html


----------



## Techno100

Anyone turning up at St valery en caux may well find it full to the brim but only 7k away is Veulettes sur mer and a very nice place
http://techno.smugmug.com/Travel/Valuettes-sur-mer-Aire/18414678_QDNJ45#1419708394_Bj4BcFR


----------



## zulurita

How easy is it to use the new entry system (and exit) at Le Treport?

I haven't been since they installed the new system. I had heard there were problems.


----------



## Techno100

Easy Rita when it is working. I doubt it happens often but in January it broke down and the site was only half full so we were all moving on disappointed.
Basically you drive up to the barrier select your language insert your credit/debit card and enter how long you're staying. It gives you a receipt with a code that you enter on the way out and drops the bollard.


----------



## Techno100

Just looked at the stats on my smugmug account and this month so far there have been 8778 photo views  it's only the 10th


----------



## havingfun

*my aire gallery updated*

hi,

just wanted to say thanks for sharing such great photo,s with us,i,ve been to these places,but really nice to see the trip through somebody else,s eyes,

if you,ve any more please let us see them,

mags


----------



## Techno100

Hi Mags 
I've no more aires for now but some pictures to add to St Valery sur Somme gallery of the access and exit system and current tarrif.

Next trip to France will be an 11 day journey to Ken's meet in Denia and that will all be captured  

Hope you found that van for the future :wink:


----------



## mags52

Some beautiful pictures. Thank you.


----------



## Techno100

nearly 16,000 photo views as of 19th of the month. If only I got 1p for each :lol:


----------



## aldra

techno100,

Those pictures are beautiful, so clear and precise

Now why can't I have married you :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## Techno100

Well you could if you'd used direct dating dot com and were within the 12 mile radius I selected :lol: jacqueline was a very lucky girl 8)


----------



## KeithChesterfield

Rita - How easy is it to use the new entry system (and exit) at Le Treport?
Techno100 - Easy Rita when it is working. I doubt it happens often but in January it broke down.

We arrived at Le Treport last December, tried our Credit card to no avail, tried a different card to no avail, re-tried both cards when 'Security' guys arrived to no avail, were looked at as potential criminals and managed to get a queue of half a dozen MH's behind us.

All this took about ten minutes in freezing weather.

Eventually a French MH driver used his card, which worked first time, to allow us in and we paid him with cash and thanks.

Our cards had been used earlier that day with no problems and worked ok the next time we used them at a Supermarket.

The machine just didn't seem to like UK cards and we saw another Brit MH have the same problem.

I emailed Le Treport tourist office about the problem but never received a reply.

Hope things have improved since then.

Love the Aire gallery clips - great idea!


----------



## Techno100

Brantome added to the gallery
http://techno.smugmug.com/Travel/Brantome-aire-and-town/22216018_7Qh849#!i=1774197961&k=gRPzWSc

Le Crotoy added
http://techno.smugmug.com/Travel/Le-Crotoy-aire-and-town/22216330_4XSBkg#!i=1774229239&k=ggVFSRc


----------



## nidge1

Hi,

Great photo's. Just curious what camera/lens set up you use?

Regards

Nidge


----------



## Techno100

I have a Nikon D80 a D90 a Canon ixus and iphone . If you hover over each picture (in the main viewing pane on the right) there is an (i) information icon, this will give all the exif of each picture...date time exposure focal length lens etc etc


----------



## Techno100

I hope to add several more next month including a couple of Spanish facilities


----------



## Techno100

Le Grand Fougeray added http://techno.smugmug.com/Travel/Le-Grand-fougeray-aire-and/22334896_z4W5Dg#!i=1784673746&k=HKKk8Hz
Off the N137 South from St Malo. Looks new and its FREE


----------



## Techno100

Champtoceaux main aire gallery
FREE or electric and water for €3 24hrs €5 48hrs
http://techno.smugmug.com/Travel/Chaptoceaux-aire-main-site/22693766_ChjgWb#!i=1818694835&k=NPcpxXk








Sub site gallery
http://techno.smugmug.com/Travel/Champtoceaux-Loire-side-sub/22693785_S7BzrL#!i=1818662107&k=NzWkMzJ


----------



## bktayken

*Spanish Aires*

Noticed youve been to Morella aire did you stay the night or just fill and dump.
We ve called a few times and find that nobody seems to stay overnight which makes me feel a little unsecure so we have never stayed over.

Brian


----------



## Techno100

We stayed at the car park up aside the town









Gallery
http://techno.smugmug.com/Travel/Morella-SPAIN/22694266_fsS2jK#!i=1818738059&k=ZRJS6sM


----------



## Techno100

From the aire itself I picked up 4 Morella free wifi spots using one of these same as a facultyX but much cheaper
http://www.motorhomewifi.com/
From the top car park non of the free wifi is visible due to the adjacent walls/castle etc


----------



## bktayken

Thanks Techno
We had heard thats what the Spanish campers do ,will give a go next time we are up there ...interesting to here about the wifi

Brian


----------



## Techno100

To confirm
We asked a very nice Spanish lady in the tourist info office and she confirmed that parking is OK in the municiple car park but did point out that the aire was there lest we did not know.
As you drive up the hill to the town you'll need to swing out wide for a sharp right turn up to the municiple parking.
My van is small in the background in the picture above and also why we could not get wifi up there


----------



## Techno100

Bourg Sur Gironde port, aire and municiple sites
Aire FREE municiple see tarrif photo in LARGE view. Fuel half a mile cheap as anywhere
Gallery http://techno.smugmug.com/Travel/Bourg-sur-Gironde-port-aire/22698244_k4Nj5j#!i=1819067274&k=GjMGkc8


----------



## Techno100

*Broglie Aire*

Broglie aire €5 good pitches with night lighting, bourn by jetton €2.50
Gallery http://techno.smugmug.com/Travel/Broglie-aire/22698697_T72mCG#!i=1819109175&k=TNLdP3m


----------



## Techno100

Hardelot added
http://techno.smugmug.com/Travel/Hardelot/25021696_3358V7#!i=2050275683&k=GZBhLmj


----------



## Techno100

Le Treport Funicular added
http://techno.smugmug.com/Travel/Le-Treport-Funicular/25021876_NJPWgz#!i=2050313610&k=t5kPM5q


----------



## Techno100

Wissant added and le crotoy beach aire
http://techno.smugmug.com/Travel/Wissant-aire-and-town/25023921_B6TJNB#!i=2050505703&k=KT7BN8Z


----------



## Zebedee

Stone me Techers, you've got a nose for a decent Aire! :wink: 

Some real beauties there - I reckon we shall be taking advantage of your hunting skills next time we are over.

Thanks.

Dave


----------



## Techno100

From the Wissant aire you can be at the beach in under 15 minutes stroll if you get directions out the back path unlike us who walked the long way round :lol: 
Hardelot is very very nice but it's a gamble getting a space to park and the beach gets really busy as the tide comes in late afternoon. Because the sea is so shallow here it is not much below ambient air temp.
I still have some to add yet

EDIT
this is the Hardelot spot and can be seen in street view
http://www.postalcode.fr/boulevard-dargyll-62152-neufchatel-hardelot/


----------



## kaacee

Zebedee said:


> Stone me Techers, you've got a nose for a decent Aire! :wink:
> 
> Some real beauties there - I reckon we shall be taking advantage of your hunting skills next time we are over.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Dave


I second that.....really great photos...and as they say...worth a thousand words.

Keith


----------



## Techno100

I've also started a wine gallery cos after every trip we never make a note of what we enjoyed so we can buy it again.
iphone makes life easy 8) 
http://techno.smugmug.com/Other/French-wine-labels-and-ratings/25029978_cJ33cC#!i=2050786400&k=NGMS8dd


----------



## Techno100

Boulogne added
http://techno.smugmug.com/Travel/Boulogne-aire/25031054_ZmLMgt#!i=2050819381&k=f9Pc2wv


----------



## Techno100

My new found French friends @ CCRapido are throwing suggestions my way as they know I'm crossing La Manche May 24th for Trois semaines 8)

I'm off down the East of France side, across the bottom and back up the West.

This one has just been recommended 
http://www.airedestcyprienlatourbaselne.fr/topic/index.html
It's an open all year dealership one so great if you need repairs too. 3k from the beach

Off course I'll be adding to the Aire galleries


----------



## Techno100

I'm somewhere South of St Etienne :roll: 
En route from Calais I've visited Lac du Der 3 aires and found 2 new ones that seem to be very much improved over their out of date satellite views on Google.
Camargue is next stop tomorrow and 2 aires there.
Working around the coast to Valras Narbonne Gruissan Leucate aires before going cross country via Millau over to the West. So lots of galleries to add when I'm returned.

Weather has been Spanish (el crappo) apart from 20 degrees yesterday. Torrential rain today again too.


----------



## Techno100

I have just today added several galleries


----------



## Techno100

Thanks Carl 
Seems there is little interest so I'll not bother announcing the further additions


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

I have saved the page to my 'favourites'.....hope you don't mind Andy?

An excellent resource - good photos and gen!!!

Just what I need when planning - many thanks for all your efforts!!!

Carl


----------



## Techno100

That's the idea Carl :thumbup:


----------



## Chrisv

Hi Andy,
A great set of photos and aires. we have used one or two of yours before (must have been on another thread). Very helpful. Not in France until next spring but will certainly be using some of these. Thanks again.

Cheers
Chris
ps sorry if you've been asked before but what camera do you use?


----------



## Techno100

Various cameras but more recently iphone 4s :lol: 
Canon Ixus 85is
Nikon D80
Nikon D90


----------



## teemyob

where do you find the time?

TM


----------



## djp30

*Re: Broglie Aire*



Techno100 said:


> Broglie aire €5 good pitches with night lighting, bourn by jetton €2.50
> Gallery http://techno.smugmug.com/Travel/Broglie-aire/22698697_T72mCG#!i=1819109175&k=TNLdP3m


Think Broglie was one of , No, the first aire we ever used


----------



## Techno100

Saintes Maries de la mer is now updated with 50 pics
http://techno.smugmug.com/Travel/Saintes-Maries-de-la-mer-plage/40593155_7BgQzw#!i=3255033290&k=cZTvZMt


----------



## KeithChesterfield

Approach to Broglie Aire 2013 -


----------



## Techno100

Etretat and Fort Mahon added


----------



## Jamsieboy

Andy (techno 100)
Just came across your thread showing pictures of various Aires. What a great source of information. Big thanks to you Andy. 
Cheers


----------

